# Pinnacle port/Phillips inlet



## Mike3028 (Jun 24, 2015)

So my family is staying at pinnacle port near Phillips inlet/lake powell. We will be there for a week in mid July. I would like to do some surf fishing but have never attempted it before. I have some med weight rod and reels with 30 lb mono. I also bought some "surf" rigs on eBay to tie on with size 1 hooks and a 2 oz pyramid weight. I plan on picking up some fresh dead shrimp at a bait shop when I get there. 

What can I expect to catch? What is edible? Is there a recommended bait shop close? Anything else I need to know? I would also like to bring my bass tackle and fish the lake- is it worth it? What else is in the lake?
All help is appreciated


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Redfish, whiting, pompano, stingrays, catfish, hardtails, and lady fish are the most popular in the surf right now. There are a couple places close by, Sunjammers is a few miles east of there at Hwy 79 and Yellowfin Ocean Sports is a few miles west of the lake on 30A. If you are going fresh dead, you could swing into Publix or Winn Dixie right across from where you are staying.
There are trout and redfish in the lake. I live a few miles from there and even lived on the lake for about a year. I rarely fished it. It was never very impressive.


----------

